# How long do Longhorn cattle live?



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

We have three longhorn cows and one steer. One cow is 5 yrs old, the steer is 5 1/2 yrs old, but the other two cows....who knows? These four are basically our pets and help with property taxes.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

with proper care and unforeseen illness or accident you can expect 15 to 20 yrs in most cases.


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks.
Hopefully the steer will stop growing....he's getting pretty big.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

TEXKAT said:


> We have three longhorn cows and one steer. One cow is 5 yrs old, the steer is 5 1/2 yrs old, but the other two cows....who knows? These four are basically our pets and help with property taxes.


I had a longhorn cow that died at 28 and the oldest that I know of was an old gal my father owned was 30 but 15 - 20 is much more reasonable.


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

you should probably expect the longer end of the scale if you're not breeding the cows and you're keeping them at a healthy weight.


----------



## BeltieX (Sep 26, 2015)

wannabfishin said:


> you should probably expect the longer end of the scale if you're not breeding the cows and you're keeping them at a healthy weight.


Well many old longhorns still producing calves in their late teens.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

wannabfishin said:


> you should probably expect the longer end of the scale if you're not breeding the cows and you're keeping them at a healthy weight.


Ours were brood cows and they were also living out in harsh Alberta winters.


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

BeltieX said:


> Well many old longhorns still producing calves in their late teens.


exactly 
they should expect their average pet cow not producing calves to last longer than your average calf producing cow.


----------



## BeltieX (Sep 26, 2015)

wannabfishin said:


> exactly
> they should expect their average pet cow not producing calves to last longer than your average calf producing cow.


That IF they're in good shape but I've found that open cows get fat very easy.


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

BeltieX said:


> That IF they're in good shape but I've found that open cows get fat very easy.


i understand that, thats why i said if "youre keeping them at a healthy weight"


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Our cows haven't been bred in two years and unless we can find a (reasonable priced) longhorn bull, they might wait a bit longer. The cows are a bit on the heavy side, but the steer is at a healthy weight. 

I was thinking they would live to about 10-15 yrs, but 28?! : ) I do look forward to spoiling them as long as I can.


----------



## BeltieX (Sep 26, 2015)

wannabfishin said:


> i understand that, thats why i said if "youre keeping them at a healthy weight"


Which would be very difficult to keep them stays in good shape.


----------

